# List 5 MBTI stereotypes that you break.



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure this thread's been done 200+ times. I don't care, I want new answers! 

Based on your type, and who you are as a person, what do you disagree with in terms of what's expected of your type?

ENXP here, so I'll do one for both ENTP and ENFP.
****Bonus Point, if you feel that I sound more like one type, please tell me. It's getting to the point that I'm overanalyzing everything****
*ENTP:
*
I hate how we're considered ruthless, and emotionless. If I am ENTP, that's pretty wrong. But then again, my T and F is split practically down the middle soooo, :frustrating:

Although it sure tastes delicious to serve someone a nice plate of logic, I really do try to avoid conflict. 

I'm constantly smiling, and come off as very warm to others. 

I'm not constantly innovating. In fact, I'm pretty lazy and traditional when it comes to new projects. For a lot of hands-on projects, I will go on google and type , "How to...." 

I'm preeetttty socially anxious, despite ENTP's having reputations of being as confident as sharks. Yes, I come off like I don't care, but truth be told, I'm VERY aware of what people think of me. I'm constantly reading people to see what their opinion is of me. 

*ENFP:*

If I am ENFP, then I will flat out say the stereotype of being over emotional is just horrendous. It is reeeeally hard to get me to feel anything. If I am mad, I rage quit lol. But no one ever knows.

I'm not easy to excite! I come off as pretty monotone for the most part, and have a really dark humor :laughing:

I'm not politically inclined at all. At all. Not proud of that, but that's me.

I never approach people first. This is something I am trying to improve.

And finally.....I have never read a single page of Anime in my LIFE. Just not my shit xD

So that's me! I'm ready to hear everybody else's input. 

Type away!


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ENFP

I'm not overtly outgoing. Whilst I love people and always need a variety of people in my life can't people just come to me? And skip the small talk to the part where you confess to me how much of a weirdo you are that would be great.

I'm not eternally optimistic. I don't know if from other people's perspectives I am but I think I'm far too miserable to be an ENFP sometimes.

I don't really care about other people. Sure I'll write up social political rants about how minorities are mistreated but I don't actually show my family or friends the love they deserve and will out right ignore them until they come to me sometimes. I'm too caught up in my own world or strangers on the internet.

I'm not so fleeting that I've cheated/been with several partners... I've only done long term relationships.

From a young age I had goals in mind and I pursued them. I didn't change course or dip my toe into every other option first. See? ENFPs can be focused.


Apart from that I dunno? If watching anime is a stereotype then I fit that bill. *pushes up 'weaboo' glasses* You watch anime and you read manga, not the other way around.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

INFJ:

I am very good at sports. 

And....Nothing else lol


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Having a type


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I am not cool.
I am quite social.
I have an orderly attitude in the day-day business.
I am not a mystery.
I can commit to things for long periods of time.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

INFJ

-People don't come to me for advice
-my relationships overall are less intimate than most peoples - I keep people at a distance and I don't know how to have intense connections (except for on a few occasions)
-peopled don't perceive me as "intense"


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

I've never struggled with relationships, I'm just very picky with partners.

I'm quick to help someone in need if I think they really need help.

I don't keep my house organized all the time. It kind of gets messy then I organize it once every week or few just enough so nothings in my way( My ENFJ girlfriend on the other hand feels a need to clean every day it seems or she gets stressed haha).

I can be very talkative in the company of a select few(my INFP friend for example), to a point where we are joking and laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

I can't build a motorcycle or any other sort of machinery from scratch. 

Not very impulsive, especially when it comes to spending money.

While I myself have a hard time expressing my feelings, I recognize it very easily in others and am aware of how my words and actions can affect people. 

As I've grown older, I don't really get involved in risky activity. 

Ummm... Also while I like doing my own thing and blazing my own trail, I'm not this super rebel against rules or people of authority. At the end of the day, I'll still follow most rules because I don't wanna get fired, get arrested, get a big fine, etc. All would impact my wallet, which I don't wanna do.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I do not take illegal drugs (or even smoke).

I do not live in my mother's basement.

I am not lazy.

I find good health and hygiene important. 

I like to be outdoors.

(However, I will cheerfully claim all of the stereotypes about genius intellect.)


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice responses! @Falling Foxes, I relate on a visceral level. I too am waaaay too miserable and unenthusiastic to be ENXP sometimes.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

INTJ 
I'm not a robot 
I do have emotions 
I can connect to people, just has to be the right people 
I'm not an atheist, I'm actually a Christian 
I do care about people 
I can be very social 
I can be open-minded and try to be open-minded


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

INFP

1. I am not optimistic at all, in fact I can be a bit of a cynic.
2. Not good at showing empathy. Don't get me wrong, I have a LOT of inner empathy and have been touched by other's problems, but externally....I can have a hard time showing. Sometimes I say the wrong thing and hurt others. 
3. "Extroverted introvert stereotype". Hell no. I am as stereotypically introverted as some INTX types. People stress me out. 
4. "Always go with the flow", to some extent yes, but I actually dislike change a lot and prefer routine. INFP's still have Si, and mine is noticeable enough. 
5. INFP's are gullible and care about everyone stereotype. Not really. I've seen the worst society has to offer and can be cruel and vengeful under stress.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I'm sorta half/half on ISTP and INFJ. Still get INFJ in tests (and official mbti test).

*If I'm an INFJ:*

Not as empathic as the stereotypes - I want to help people out by deep-diving the the actual problem, I am not interested in, and do an absolutely terrible job of, being a shoulder to cry on. I want to just fix the problem and this can appear cold and uncaring at first, as the person with the issues might be in need of emotional support. Which I do give - but it's in a long-term kind of.. "let's actually fix the issue permanently" kind of way.

Not in my own head 24/7 like the stereotypes. I love being in my own head usually but lately, it's been a bit too much, I've been thoroughly enjoying getting out and about, getting out of my own head, feels like I've been giving my brain more 'food' so to speak, really felt a lot more clear-headed. I do get the stereotypically Ni imagery in my head almost all of the time though - I've got my own little world in the back of my eyelids pretty much.

I'm not as emotional as the INFJs on Facebook pages etc - go have a look, they're total sooks, all I see is posts and memes about how emotional they are. That's not me. At all.

I could never be mistaken for an extravert.

Way more comfortable expressing myself via music, or in written word like this, than I am in person/face-to-face, which is how I imagine auxiliary Fe to be.

I have no issues with voicing my concerns and going against the grain - I feel Fe auxiliary would be more respectful of the groups values than I am, and go along with it. If something is shit, it's shit, and I'll say it's shit even if outnumbered.



*If I'm an ISTP:*

Not a daredevil adrenalin junkie and only half-decent at fixing things - if given time, I'm sure I could fix anything, but I don't.

I make judgements based off my heart, I weigh up pros and cons logically, then throw them all out the window for what I just feel is the right decision deep down. This is why I still have a cat, even though I literally wrote up a list of pros/cons re: keeping him, and it was nearly all cons. Still here.

ISTPs under stress are supposed to get a bit pent up and have angry outbursts. I've never had an angry outburst in my life.

Not super athletic, though I could be if I had time to put my mind to it.




Maybe it's just me, but I feel like INFJs and ISTPs are basically the same type, and could easily mistype as each other.
If the INFJ likes doing some sports etc (nothing to do with functions) they'll probably mistype as an ISTP.
It the ISTP is really introverted and likes dabbling in a little psychology etc, they'll probably mistype as INFJ.

The two are remarkably similar.

I mean an introverted INFJ could even resonate with inferior Fe and mistype as an ISTP if they're set on the axis they use (like I am).
Anyway, those are some of the stereotypes that don't match me, for whatever type the case may be.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am not shy; [do not have social anxieties]. Can be rather chatty, when stimulated. I feel 0 discomfort in crowds; or around strangers -- Crowd(s)/strangers are comfortable due to high-functioning anonmity + privacy; one-on-one talk makes me uncomfortable, prying (&) feels intrusive + unnatural.

I do not smile often; but when I do, it is teethy, bright, and genuine. 

In spite of low-functioning (Se); I am athletic [I was in over 6+ sports growing up] I was also a [good] skater. I do not fancy sports (aside from boxing/football); regardless.

I was a cheerleader for (2) years. (Outside of schooling).

Small-talk is_ fine by me_; when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

@Librarylady To me, you actually fit the idea of what I have as INFP. My 2 closest friends are INFP and an ISFP who's almost INFP, and they sound exactly like you. I always have the idea that they're the most introverted introvert-- more than INTJ. In addition, I have noticed they are very hard to excite, and are skeptics-- it takes a lot of evidence to convince them of an idea. So maybe you don't fit the stereotype, but you certainly fit my set of expectations when I meet INFP's. I love them!
@Turi-- interesting. I've related types as being weirdly similar in my head (ISFP and ENFP)(ENTP and INFJ), but I never once considered INFJ vs. ISTP. I can actually see similarities-- they both (although capable of being very sweet) appear aloof. I've always considered INFJ one of the "coldest" feeler types, but that's just my take. They both are passionate, but kind of don't give a shit about what happens, and are open to new things. Just imo, are you sure you're not INTP? You kind of sound like it too. But I lean more toward ISTP with well developed N. You know yourself better. Best of luck!


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

SilverKelpie said:


> I do not take illegal drugs (or even smoke).
> 
> I do not live in my mother's basement.
> 
> ...


Lol, are these the stereotypes for INTP? I'm going to have to tell the INTP I know about these if so.

I can say that when I was in my earlier teens, I fit the stereotypes of an INFP better. Now I fit them at least slightly less. 

1. I feel like people, or maybe just people with a shallow understanding of MBTI, tend to view INFPs as liking cutesy things and pastels and etc... _And then there's me... who hates those things_... Maybe hate is a strong word, but yeah. 

2. I used to draw and I _sorta_ used to write. In some ways, being "artistic" was something that was shoved on me more than anything. It's what people saw me as being. As I got older, I had and have mixed feelings about this. I can't say I have passion for the arts. When it comes to writing specifically, creative writing was never really my thing, even. I'd say something more analytical would fit me better. I think the closest I come to being into anything the slightest bit artsy these days is photography and maybe some interest in movies could count?

3. I'm not all that interested in "improving the world" or whatever it is. Back during my brief time of being into politics, I practically had to train myself to get all into that. I seemed to be more interested in the "uncovering corruption" part of it than in improving people's lives.

4. Goes with the above a little bit. If I had to choose a career focusing on helping victims of a crime or punishing the perpetrators, I'd choose punishing the perpetrators. Might be a Te thing, I guess. Not sure if this fits a stereotype but I think it might, so I'm listing it.


----------



## Demtrae (Jun 25, 2017)

Most likely INFJ, but could probably also be typed as INTJ or INTP.

- I'm actually not that organized. Everything has its place and I like to have structure but my desk can be quite messy.

- I'm more drawn towards fixing the underlying causes than improving the current situation.

- I can be quite cutthroat to achieve my goals for a greater good. If someone is a harm to humanity I'll do everything in my ability to stop them.

- I'm not reluctant to altering my state of mind. In fact the opposite sometimes.

- I'm not religious at all, maybe agnostic. I'm actually quite rebellious in general and go with my own morals. I believe most people are driving the car we're sitting in off the cliff and the last thing I'll do is to pretend they're not.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

INTJ:
-I try to avoid offending people, though I still sometimes do so by accident.
-I value tradition (though for different reasons from most people).
-I am not arrogant or condescending to other people.
-I am not very confident.
-I am socially popular and make friends easily, even though I don't seek out social situations.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

ENTJ

-I actually occasionally watch out for other peoples' feelings. Granted, part of the reason is because it benefits me, but I can totally employ empathy.
-I don't have this master grand strategy for a entrepreneur career that came to be at the age of 5.
-I let others manage instead of me if they know more about the field and can handle the job.
-Haven't really accomplished much of anything in the first sixteen years of my life.
-Sometimes, conformity is the more practical option.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

INTP

-I'm not some cold hearted, strange, analytical being. I have feelings, desires, and although I may have a rich inner world, I do not feel alienated from society, or antisocial. I cry at sad or emotional moments in movies.

-I am not good at math. At all. I'm very 'right brain' oriented, and artistic. I've been drawing and painting since I was a little kid, and now I work as a Graphic Designer.

-I appear much more extroverted than you would think an INTP would be. I love trying new things. I enjoy talking to new people. (although in smaller doses than some others.) I don't mind going out on a Saturday night.

-I'm not that smart.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

Great responses everyone! @ohanon xNFP types definitely tend to be very introverted-- INFP's the most introverted introverts and ENFP's the most introverted extroverts in my opinion. ENFP (from my observations) tend to stick to their own friend's group and have only a close knit group of friends, but kind of are the leaders/dominant force in that group. INFP's are the same that they definitely stick with close friends only, but are less likely to reach out to others initially. ENFP's come off a bit more warm then INFP, and speak a bit more than INFP. INFP can almost come off as a T type at glance, whereas ENFP comes off as a more logical F. Both LOVE authenticity, but ENFP makes that love for authenticity more obvious at initial meet than INFP. Best of luck with typing, and remember that XNFP regardless of introversion/extroversion, are both basically the most introverted types.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

ENTP
* I hate debates
* I don't procrastinate
* I'm not undecisive
* I won't get bored of doing the same fun things again and again
* I don't get attached to things that are special or unique. In fact, the world could use more of me!


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

ENFP
-I'm shy.
-I don't often take a leader role in groups/conversations.
-I'm not often loud. (But I definitely can be.)
-I don't initiate socialization (but again, I'm shy, so I probably would if I wasn't shy...)
-I'm usually optimistic, but when I'm depressed? Forget it.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm an ISFP. 

- I don't do any sort of art. In fact, my "art" looks like shit. 
- I'm not very grounded or all that practical. 
- While I can be impulsive and free spirited, I always try to think through my decisions so I don't do anything too stupid. 
- I'm not very competitive, nor am I an adrenaline junkie. 
- Despite being introverted, I think that a healthy social life is very important to have.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

My family (and anyone who's ever been mad at me) says that I have an "all about me" attitude and don't think about others. (But a lot of other people say I'm always thinking of others, so I don't know).

I do like being the center of attention - I have no problems with public speaking.

I'm not, however, the first person to run up to people - I can be kind of shy sometimes.

I can get very down, depressed, and almost cynical.

I sometimes read serious non-fiction books and I love "First Things" magazine, which is super-serious, deep, and basically about religion.

Otherwise, I'm pretty much a living breathing stereotype. Sad but true.


----------



## Younce (May 4, 2017)

@Salmon

Wait... INTPs are stereotyped to watch tentacle porn???!!!?!?!?!?!?!


I wouldn't touch that with a 100 foot pole. Hell no!


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

ENTP

-been a recluse for most of my life and I'm slowly starting to come out of my shell despite being 20

-unable to find enough interest to pursue someone to finally get an interesting relationship 

-lazy 

-I'm mostly "useless smart", I'm not even close to know anything about science, my thing is mostly graphic design and things like that. 

-I don't think I'm a good manipulator, I care too much about being liked


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

ISFJ

- I often don't show my affection to even my inner circle.
- I'm pretty lacking when it comes to keeping the house tidy.
- I'm not religious
- I don't always have every possible thing with me in case something goes wrong.
- I don't pack my bags a week before the trip.


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

INFP, I think. 

- I wish I lived in a fictional world with my favorite characters. 

- I seem very sad in public, I give off a Sherlock vibe. But I am actually very silly and funny with people I'm close to. 

- I am very picky when it comes to relationships. I prefer characters. If only they were real 

- I dislike most people, and feel superior to them, as if I'm an alien. Bad trait, I know 

- I love writing, art, music and good sci fi shows


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

@Younce , fun fact, did you know that one of an Octopus' 8 tentacles is their p*nis? :laughing:

Sooooooo....technically.......there's nothing wrong with tentacle pr0n.

ANYWHO, yes we got an ISFJ on the thread, Amen. You guys are hidden in this website!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I will list all my types:

Enfp :
1. I'm heart stoned
2. I don't give a fuck about people 
3. I'm not hopeless romantic 
4. I'm immoral 
5. I'm not assuming 

Esfp:
1. I'm not dumb 
2. I don't look like a girl
3. I don't do makeup
4. I'm not a girl
5. I'm not a bitch

Estp:
1. I'm not masculine 
2. I'm goofy
3. I have empathic abilities 
4. I have feelings 
5. I'm not a playgirl

So I'm an entp.


----------



## Poca (Jul 27, 2017)

*INFP *

1) While I do procrastinate, I often don't have trouble meeting deadlines. I hate the thought of botching up my work because I had to rush through everything at the last minute. 

2) Sometimes I get confused about my own feelings and I struggle to understand others. Yes it happens. Of course, I am still very happy to listen to whatever it is you have to say. I want to understand what's going on as much as you do. Feelings can be scary for me too.



3) I can be very friendly and sociable for an introvert. Depends on my mood. I do score low on introversion through.

4) I can get 'ENFP' Ne 'crazy' sometimes. This may be a something of a 'learned' behavior courtesy of my awesome ENFP mom. We love brainstorming ideas together. Her strong influence in my life may also be part of the reason for (3). 

5) I LOVE making lists! :laughing: Is this more of a (J) trait? 

Alright. That's 5!


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

1. I don't come off as an extravert. I can be chatty and lead the conversation for about 10 minutes before I get drained and need a nap
2. I do hate confrontation IRL but on the internet I CAN"T STOP GETTING INTO ARGUMENTS
3. I'm not mysterious at all. I truly wish I was. I feel like I'm supposed to be a lot cooler and more poised than I am
4. I'm terrible at managing the feelings of a group
5. Idk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Uhh I'm not a hipster who does nothing but play music and make art all day whilst relaxing in the nature?


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

ENTP

- I prefer to react in the moment rather than plan ahead, to adapt quickly to test myself or the thrill. And I'm very good at it.
-I can seem pretty introverted and don't like parties and all that crap, I don't like huge concerts
-I have j tendencies (hate when others spontaneously show up with no prep time, perfectionistic in some areas, not high energy)
-I'm not constantly goofy and appear a bit more serious than a lot of them
-I can have deep internal values I judge worth with, and score high on Fi because of that, and being more anti-society view unlike the Fe stereotype, do one's own thing


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

1) I can hold my tongue and avoid insulting people and I usually do that. I don't want to be seen as a total dickhead.
2) not constantly arguing although I really enjoy it when I do.
3) I have near zero ambition and I'm not competitive at all (except when I'm drunk :stomp
4) I hate myself?
5) kinda anxious (unless drunk)


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Happy29 said:


> My family (and anyone who's ever been mad at me) says that I have an "all about me" attitude and don't think about others. (But a lot of other people say I'm always thinking of others, so I don't know).
> 
> I do like being the center of attention - I have no problems with public speaking.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I wasn't a high school cheerleader - I was actually a Drama/Chorus kid. Who knew?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Kyrose said:


> ENTP
> 
> - I prefer to react in the moment rather than plan ahead, to adapt quickly to test myself or the thrill. And I'm very good at it.


Who said entps like to plan ahead?


----------



## TheVideoNasty (Aug 2, 2015)

INFP
1. Generally, i'm pretty chill with everyone, no matter what values people hold or even if they conflict with my own.
2. I'm not very artistic myself. I love a lot of off-beat stuff, but i'm not really an artist myself.
3. I have a sort of innately spiritual outlook, in terms of how I emotionally process things (if that makes sense), but I like to be logical and analytical too.
4. While I have a history of depression and social anxiety, i'm an optimist and I like being involved with people.
5. Most people say that INFP's don't like ESTP's, but I like them a lot.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

ISFJ (probably)

1) I'm not sentimental in the least
2) I cannot cook for my life. I'll burn water.
3)I'm not constantly thinking about the past (which is probably the worst/most inaccurate stereotype regarding this type)
4) I'm not always aware of my environment
5) I'm not your mom


----------



## MadryCzlowiek (Aug 12, 2017)

1. I'm introvert, but sometimes I talk too much. (But I'm not outgoing and I dislike spending time with people.) 
2. I can do something systematically. My room is clean and I often tidy it. 
3. Sometimes I can be so impolite and rude and don't care about other's feelings. 
4. I don't write poems and I hardly ever write stories. I have diary, but I rarely write it.
5. I'm not crying on sad movies and when someone dies.


----------



## IndigoSoul (Aug 18, 2017)

INFP 

- I'm not that sweet
- I f*cking love science
-I don't have "a linguistic intelligence"
-I'm actually pretty bad at literature
-Like srsly, this has no logic
-I may look like i'm gonna kill u (is actually a cinnamon roll BUT STILL, i look like i'm gonna kill u)
-I'm pretty good at physics
-I hate biology bc it's so fucking simple...I can't understand simple things, I just can't wtf
-Gonna kick your ass
- I've no religion except for......PHYSICS, physics is my religion


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Infp.

Im not selfish. 
Nor thick. 
Nor a cry baby.
Nor a puritan extremist.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh God, there's so many. Like OP, I'm kind of an ENxP but I'll do one of just ENTP:

-I have zero "troll" tendencies. I enjoy debates and I can be a devil's advocate on certain subjects, but I never appear to be just randomly pressing people's buttons to get a reaction. It actually really annoys me when people do that kind of stuff.

-I prefer English to Science and Maths. I'm logical, but I'm better at interpreting and brainstorming than doing stereotypical "logic" stuff like science.

-In some ways, I've got kind of a big ego but I don't really think it shows and I'm far from narcissistic.

-I don't have that "roguish charm" that some ENTP's are said to have. I think most ENTP's are more endearing than necessarily "charming". I mean, I'm likeable and funny but I'm nothing like the ENTP stereotype of a sexy devil or whatever


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

It's really funny how many ISTP users say that the ISTP "mechanic" stereotype doesn't fit them
When I first saw the ISTP description, I thought "mechanic" was a super weird name to prescribe.
I mean, "the visionary", "the chessmaster", "the dreamer", "the leader" and "the mechanic"?
Who would want to be an ISTP with a name like that?


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTP

- I'm not into extreme sports: for example, I don't think I'd ever go skydiving;
- I think this is a stereotype associated with sensors in general rather than ISTPs alone, but I have a very strong imagination and when I'm bored with no possibility to do anything else I often daydream;
- I don't do hard drugs;
- This is a stereotype associated with all thinkers: I'm not cold and uncaring all the time, and although that's the face I show to the majority of people, I can be very emotional at times, expecially when I'm under stress;
- I am pretty good at understanding people, and it's rare for me to be wrong about someone. The fact that I pretend I don't know or don't brag about getting everything about everyone doesn't mean I am the thick-skulled guy the ISTP stereotypes represent.


----------



## AryaSG (Jul 10, 2017)

1. I am an adrenaline junkie and love interesting new experiences (extreme sports, rollercoasters, etc.).
2. I smile a lot when talking to people and can be expressive.
3. I try not to offend others because I dislike conflict.
4. Occasionally, I act quite silly/childish.
5. When interacting with people, I'm well aware of their emotions and how they react to me.


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

1. I have heard that ISFPs are supposed to be charismatic. I am anything but this.
2. I love public speaking, group discussions, performing, and being the center of attention.
3. I'm a weirdo. People are always commenting on how "eclectic" or "unusual" I am like it's a compliment.
4. I love arguing and debating, and can actually come off as insensitive while doing these things.
5. I have never been drunk, high, stoned, or whatever else. I've also never been to a party.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> I'm sure this thread's been done 200+ times. I don't care, I want new answers!
> 
> Based on your type, and who you are as a person, what do you disagree with in terms of what's expected of your type?
> 
> ...


Just going to throw this out there - you sound like an ENFP to me!  (Your "non-stereotypical ENTJ" stuff sounds similar to some of my ENFP tendencies, as do your ENFP ones. I'm a middle of the road ENFP - that is, I'm an ambivert and pretty close to the line on most of my other traits as well.) 

- I'm not a touchy-feely person (outside of my close family and friends); I just give hugs and physical contact to trustworthy acquaintances who seem to want it because I know it's important for some people's emotional and mental health and it doesn't bother me any to give them that. 

- My sense of humor has a dark streak and I tend to laugh at things that would mortify other ENFPs; I also am fascinated by some weird stuff. One of my papers in Bible college was about arsenic poisoning in the 19th century. (Also, sometimes I vomit monochromatic rainbows.)

- A stereotype of ENFPs that I've seen is that we over-share about ourselves because we want attention. I'm not that way. There were times and occasions where I did as a kid, but now you're lucky if you can get me to share something about who I am at all. While I do share _some _things about myself especially when I need outside input on it, I generally keep information about myself to myself. (Note: It's been commonly noted that many ENFPs have a lot of layers under the ones they wear in public. However, a lot of people seem to persist in thinking that ENFPs are an open book, so this is only a partial stereotype.)

- The over-emotional stereotype (thanks for that, Ts). Yes, I'm a feeler. Yes, I'm emotional. Yes, I have moments where I am even unreasonably emotional (usually courtesy of PMS, or lately, depression). But outside of low, hormonally-induced moments, I am a reasonable person in the day to day, and make a lot of brain-based decisions. In my normal, healthy state, I am not over-emotional. 

- I've heard the idea floating around here that ENFPs have relationship commitment issues - which is interesting, because I hadn't heard that one before. While I do have an aversion to committing to do certain tasks, work, and/or chores (it's like procrastination, actually - plus I need to adjust my mind to the possible schedule change; it actually requires mental preparation for me), I've only ever entered a _relationship_ with the intention of finding out if they were someone I could commit the rest of my life to. I wasn't dating just for funsies (and neither was my husband, obviously lol). While it's true that it did take me a little bit to figure out if he was someone I _could_ marry and commit to, that was the whole reason I dated him in the first place - to find out. It didn't start out as fun and then evolve into something serious later - it was always serious.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

*INFP*

The following are a few stereotypes that irk me every single time I hear them.

1. No, I'm not a writer. No I do not feel like an INFJ.

2. I BLOODY HATE UNICORNS. 

3. DON'T TREAT ME LIKE A SENSITIVE LITTLE CRYBABY BECAUSE I AM BUT I WILL DESTROY EVERYTHING AROUND ME IF YOU DECIDE TO SWEEP ME TOGETHER WITH THE REST. Bloody hell.

4. I. Am not. An SJW. Hear my words. I'm antifeminist. Yes, I'm against LGBTLMNOP (how many letters are there now? ) No I'm not a bloody hippie vegan treehugger. No I'm not a Liberal. No I'm not vengeful against white people or Christians. No I don't treat Islam like a religion of peace. Likewise I'm not a conservative. I have no problem with others who decide to think differently than I but for the love of all that is innocent of human sin. Don't label me as any of these groups because I rue being seen as either and detest the idea of being called evil just because my contrary thoughts hurt others' feelings. :dry:

5. I admit I'm stupid, but don't treat me or any other INFP the same. We may need a bit more time to process things, a bit more explaining, less intensity-up-in-our-faceness but INFP isn't automatically stupid. 

That's just about it. Mainly the hipster rainbow sparkly unicorn SJW peace and love why can't we all get along crybaby sensitive stupid no one understands me special snowflake kiss kiss fall in love kawaii cinematic depression looking out the rainydrop windows with very literature caption stereotypes ANNOY MEEEEHHH...

Oh, but IDK of other INFPs but dark humour and memes. <3


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I am LAZY.

I am not mature.

I am good at dancing.

Of course I am not a genius.

I may even have a deficit of attention.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

- I'm too emotional, and too interested in emotions, to be a hardass.
- I'm not too big on productivity, although I value efficiency in whatever little I do happen to output.
- I procrastinate more than your average INTJ but slightly less than your average INTP.
- I hate power point presentations. 
- I daydream more than I like to admit.

It's almost like I fit my ennea more than my mbti, right?


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ENFP!
- I'm almost neurotic about being on time and punctuality
- I love spontaneity as much as the next person, but I am generally the one that initiates and organises plans for events
- I don't have many friends and find it hard to make as well as keep them.


----------



## Radian_May (May 2, 2017)

As an INTJ:

- I actually procrastinate quite a lot on important tasks, to the point where it starts to affect my sleep patterns and stress levels
- I am far from an emotionalless robot; many of my acquaintances would describe me as somewhat dramatic. (this might have to do with my enneagram type)
- Yes. I cry. *shocker*
- I am not a natural leader in team efforts. I act more like an enabler instead of a visionary, preferring to tweak existing ideas or develop them in a different direction.
- I spend more time daydreaming than I would be comfortable to admit.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

aquasoul said:


> - I'm almost neurotic about being on time and punctual


6) I swear every other type is more punctual than I am. The notion of time does not seem to exist in my books.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

ISTP

1. I'm not tech savvy.
2. I couldn't care less about cars.
3. I like to play sports but watching is boooooring.
4. I'm not into crafts or taking things apart/modifying them.
5. I hate people that are overly pessimistic.
6. I'm actually good at reading others.


----------



## InfluxWaver (Nov 18, 2017)

INFP

1. I'm not cute or warm at all. In fact i always come off as the coldest person ever in public.
2. I don't hate conflict. Maybe it is because i was raised in a pure ST household and these guys love to argue with each other even if it's about total nonsense. In fact i see conflict as a nice challenge to find solutions for it.
3. Not weak. I wonder who came up with the idea to create this stereotype. We live and fight for our values and underestimating an INFP might be a big mistake. Where i work i definitely stand with 1 foot more in the grave. You need to be highly perceptive and being weak both mentally and physically might lead to a quick end.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

INFP

1. I'm not unorganized, although I do love spontaniety. If I am not organized I will go insane! (My space and my time)

2. My head is not in the clouds. Doesn't mean I don't contemplate things, I do a lot. But I'm aware of what's going on around me most of the time. 

3. I'm pretty decisive when it comes down to it

4. I'm not easily offended, I like offensive humour. We need to make fun ourselves, especially important when pointing out the flaws of society and culture. 

5. I do not solely rely on my emotions for processing or decision making.

I could keep going until 10 really. The INFP descriptions make me want to vomit. Usually something like, "Sweet fairy-like creatures, innocently wandering through life"


----------



## Ode to Dream (Nov 27, 2017)

*INTP*

· I'm not "productive", I can spend hours researching why shit is brown, yet when it actually comes to something that it's relevant, I get lazy.
· I'm social, not that social but kind of?
· I'm "slow".


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

ISTP

1. Don’t care about the mechanics of tangible objects nor do I ‘take things apart’.
2. No interest in sport.
3. I don’t accept things at face value, in fact I tend to overthink a lot.
4. I’m not cold and unfeeling once you get to know me.
5. Never and won’t ever do drugs.


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

*INTJ*

(1) I think you can be salvaged for parts
(2) I sometimes don't want to kill you
(3) I sometimes don't laugh at a hanging tree
(4) I'd think twice before fucking your wife, or whatever
(5) I think you look really pretty in that dress, honey


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, so:

INTJ

And my top 5 are:

1. I cry (sometimes)
2. Related to the above, I can be impressed and can have intense feelings
3. I love public speaking and am naturally talented at it
4. I'm not really all that intellectual/philosophical, just curious about the world
5. I don't have the patience to analyse things and can act without thinking things through

Bonus:

6. I'm not arrogant, nor do I consider people to be stupid or inferior
7. I don't rely on logic alone, it's actually a combination of instinct and logic, which is why I can act impulsively at times
8. Related to no. 4, I don't like intellectualism... I hate overly intellectual discussions about stuff like "the philosophy of language" and "the historical evolution of metaphysics" I have a philosophical system of my own, but it is practical and favouring real world application, instead of just thought for thought's sake


----------



## LookAtmey (Jan 27, 2018)

INFP 

1.- I do not write or look life like a piece of poetry or whatever (? Suck at metaphors. Also, not eloquent. At all. 
2.- Not as empathetic as I would like to think. Sometimes seem insensitive. 
3.- Can be very detail oriented when I care about something. But it gives plenty of headaches eventually haha. 
4.- I can be a very rational, down-to-earth person when I need to. Mainly not to get myself hurt (i do fit into the stereotype of being sensitive af) 
5.- Related to the 2nd one, I usually suck at comforting people. Good listener, too awkward to be a "healer".


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP ....mostly it fits me to a T but....

I'm not really into poetry, I don't go out of my way to read it, and prefer good prose.

I'm not that into mushy romance movies, yeah I enjoy an element of romance in a story but I tend to prefer action/adventure and I'm fine if there isn't any romance. 

I don't like sad things and I'm not melancholy all the time, I actually have good self-esteem (though I definitely don't have good confidence when approaching others, which is a separate thing)

I don't idealize people, I pretty much take them as they come and expect them to have flaws

I'm not passive aggressive, while I do try to avoid confrontations and open conflict, I don't resort to behind the scenes antagonism to get back at people. I think a lot of people aren't exactly clear on what passive aggressive is, or at least they define it differently than I do.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Once I've developed my own experience with something, I really don't give a flying fig about the rules.
I never make to-do lists.
I despise doing anything remotely related to accounting.
I love change and constantly seek-out those that are bona fide improvements. That said, I do greatly prefer incremental, fully vetted changes rather than just throwing everything in the trash and starting over for no damned good reason.
I've never ever experienced "nostalgia" and have never thought that, by default, the "old way" was inherently better. The old way is never anything more than a comparative reference tool to help judge whether a new way is better or worse.


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

1). I don't normally place significant sentimental value towards most possessions; I can easily throw away gifts and anything I don't particularly need. I can list on one hand, two or three things I could never get rid of. Otherwise, not a pack-rat in the least.

2). I can never see myself being a mother; I'm deathly scared of the possibility.

3). I cannot for the life of me, pretend to feel something I'm not feeling, just to make those around me happy. I have a habit of wearing my heart on my sleeve, and without any words, if I'm depressed people will easily see it. Also, I feel very uncomfortable when I have to comfort someone. I think I do well enough in those moments, but I always internally feel awkward and wishing I didn't have to be in these kind of situations;; Or maybe more so that the other person wasn't feeling this way? I have to really put a lot of thought into my response, I don't think it comes so naturally to me.

4). I haven't cooked or baked for anyone in literally years!

5). While I like comfort, I'm happiest when chasing adrenaline rushes! This may be tied into nostalgia, but I'm heavily into amusement parks, drifting. My favorite part of going someplace is when the plane hits turbulence! There are some things here and there that make me a tad nervous, but overall I am very happy when a chance comes up of me trying something very fun and fast~


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

INFJ:
1. I am extremely analytical and logical, too much for my own good.
2. I can be pretty selfish and I am very argumentative.
3. I am not _that_ future oriented. My mind is analyzing and attempting to understand past situations and experiences more than anything
4. I am NOT creative, at all. Im only "creative" in the sense that I'm good at pulling conclusions out of thin air and over-assuming things (insight). 
5. Im very polite, but I am _not_ a very warm person at all, until I really like you.
6. I am not quiet or mysterious at all, I'm only just a little shy.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

ISFP: 
1): I'm actually less independent than you'd think. Yeah, I'm an introvert and get "recharged" by being by myself, but one of my worst fears is being alone (in life, i guess)
2): I daydream. A lot. 
3): I'm not shallow. Or at least, I'd say so. 
4): I'm good at putting my feelings into words. Sometimes I feel like I'm better at that than making visual arts that reflect how I feel.
5): Usually, I'm not brave enough to step up when someone says something that goes against my personal beliefs and morals. I couldn't have anyone dislike me or shout at me or something bad like that.


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

I hope you don't mind me copying this concept but for the opposite question


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

1) I'm not religious.
2) I'm quick to accept being wrong. Recognizing you're wrong is, after all, the quickest way to become right again.
3) I don't care how you live your life, unless you're somehow harming mine. Then you're ham.
4) I'm 100% fine with cheating if it accomplishes the desired goal and doesn't hurt others much.
5) I question things, and I don't accept anything relayed to me at face value.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Let's break those INTP stereotypes!

1. SPORTY! Athletic, agile, physically (hyper)active since I was born. I'm also pretty :blushed: and take care of how I look. I never lacked male attention (well, once I started having more than 1 friend and going out).
2. NOT A ROBOT! Short-tempered, explosive, sensitive, feel sorry for animals and even objects. Nostalgic, if that's even the right word. I can cry.
3. YEEEHAAA! Impulsive, impatient, love risks, bikes, cars, extreme sports, outdoors, getting dirty
4. YUCK! Clean almost to the point of OCD (but the messiness is still there lol, my room can look like a den made of clothes)
5. EEK, A MATH GEEK! Never been attracted to maths, physics etc. much, nor sci-fi Starwhatevers (tied to my impatience & low boredom threshold much more than actual disinterest)

P.S. Hahahaha, when I read this list, I sound like an ISTP+ENFP mix.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Except for phone calls and bouts of social anxiety, I'm actually pretty decent with people.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTP:
1) I'm emotionally volatile
2) Don't know how to fix a car
3) Can grasp vague theories
4) Not into four wheelers, snowmobiles, dirt bikes, etc


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Pretty sure I answered this before. Maybe in another thread?

Anyways...



1) I'm very much left/progressive and believe in equal rights, gay marriage, abortion, pot legalization etc. Never an ounce of discrimination from me. I also absolutely _recoil_ at the thought of getting married and having kids. 

2) I can be lazy as hell when I have to do something I don't want to

3) I'm a heavy metal musician and I hate country/pop music

4) I'm often absent minded, distracted and forget stuff in a matter of seconds

5) I cannot for the life of me be assertive, much less impose my authority on others


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

I like confrontation and trying to be devil's advocate. - INFJ


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP

-Some of my interests are pretty strong

-Can and will accomplish anything I set my mind to even if I don't quite enjoy productivity and work and frequently put stuff off.

-Although I like to provoke reactions out of people for a good laugh, I don't maliciously intend to use people for my own gain as a master manipulator.

-Have a good memory

-Is interested in some sports and even did one in high school.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1.) I care a lot about what other people think.
2.) I'm bad with mechanical stuff.
3.) I hate and suck at sports.
4.) I like being the center of attention.
5.) More of an ISFP thing, but I've seen a couple places stereotype ISTPs as animal lovers. Not me.


----------



## Ulysses (May 8, 2018)

1. I hate feel better activities like emotion sharing circles
2. I am confident and not afraid to demonstrate my knowledge
3. I don't easily get emotionally attached, I'm usually apathetic
4. I can fully accept reality
5. I don't mind working and am mostly efficient


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

INFJ 5w4

1. I have horrible listening skills
2. I am argumentative
3. I'm not maternal at all
4. I'm horrible at writing and languages 
5. I'm not passive-aggressive and prefer to confront than be passive or passive-aggressive

However my ENTP boyfriend begs to differ. He said I wasn't specifically argumentative amongst others I listed but I argued about him saying I wasn't argumentative


----------

